# Brands Hatch



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

You may recall that I did one of the RenaultSport track days at Brands Hatch last year but couldn't attend this year as my Clio has gone to the great scrapyard in the sky









Well, the next best thing is to look at some of the videos that those who were lucky enough to attend this year recorded on the day. Most, if not all of these were recorded from an old Clio Williams which certainly seems to put a few of the new cars well and truly in the shade









Petrol Heads enjoy!

Chasing Aaron's Cup Racer

Little Bit Woah, Little Bit Whey Round Paddock Hill

Zollo Part I

Zollo Part II

'Nana Chasing

Summeh

Yozza

Can't wait 'til next year!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

'Nana chasing & Chasing Aaron's cup racer are great; the footage is excellent









Talk about using all the track









More entertaining than most motorsport you normally see IMO.

The sparks on the rollover made me cringe though









I bet you can't wait till next year!









The 1st Clio Williams (I think they did 3 editions?







) was quite a car but has been largely forgotten; I've seen two in the last ten years !

I'm looking forward to seeing next years footage

Alan


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great vids!!

Looks like great fun....


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

The Clio Williams was a CRACKING CAR!!

Always lusted after one. I had the Clio 1.4S this had a reinforced chassis and a closer gear range compared to the standard 1.4, she had only 8valves, but was a joy to drive, wanted to convert her to a 1.8Rsi, but didn't. The handling had no slop like the Clio of today, I know I own one























Unfortunately 180ing the Clio didn't do her no good, was good at the time tho, ended up in a ditch


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, I fancied a Clio Williams too but never managed to find a good one. I settled for the 1.8 16V instead which was huge fun until until it got stolen. Somehow, Clios just haven't been lucky for me









I'm not too keen on the new Clio 197 so I'm getting a Megane 225 Cup this time. They're ludicrously cheap at the moment, anything up to 27% off the RRP, as I think there's a new model coming out. Probably wont be as chuckable as a Clio but should still be good fun once you turn all the traction control/ESP crap off


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Aye them Meganes with the HUGE Rear ends, have loads and loadsa Grip, the tyres are huge in everyway width and diameter. Yer the 16v 1.8s were very nice, quick as hell to!

Regs

Bry


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I attended a track day at Donnington (quite) a few years back and drove the then-new Escort Cosworth in road and race trim, several other Ford cars (most enjoyable was the RS2000 Escort in terms of balance and handling) and whichever flavour of sporty Clio was then current. The most fun to drive and within a second or two of the RS2000 in road trim was the Clio.

I got black flagged in the road Cozzie for outbraking one of the race trim jobbies into Goddards







which appeared to necessitate him leaving the track rather abruptly down off toward the hairpin...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

At last, I have the piccies from the 2007 Renaultsport Track Day at Brands Hatch.

*Druids (1)*










*Clark Curve (1)*

Bry was right, the big fat tyres on the Cup version of the Megane 225 do provide excellent grip and help to keep its "huge" arse in check


















*Clark Curve (2)*

...and a bit faster this lap!










*Druids (2)*

Am I holding up these guys? ...or have I just passed them?


















*Hailwood Hill*

Thanks to Chris Harrison for this one


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks like you had a great day there Rich.









Pity there is no video's though, oh well - just have to watch the others again!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

going through the freeview channels this afternoon and found btcc live on itv3







just caught the last 2/3rds of race 3

no advertising or anything, if I hadn't have been flicking I would never have know!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

A video from 2006 I forgot to post a link to before 

Chasing Mk1's in a 172 Cup

BTCC used to be on Motors TV but I seem to recall they lost the rights to that, or at there was a threat that they'd lose it. There's usually some excellent stuff on there - DTM, NASCAR, Le Mans, American Le Mans Series, GT racing to name but a few, plus the occasional historical programme


----------

